

Duplicity in the Double Vowel: From Taazr to Proxino - unignorant
http://blog.proxino.com/post/8694310609/duplicity-in-the-double-vowel-from-taazr-to-proxino

======
wccrawford
It's more memorable if you say 'Tee Double-Ay Zee Arr'.

But it really sounded foreign, and that's a bad thing. When people think
something is foreign, they give up -trying- to understand or remember it
before they ever start.

Oh, and you may have change the domain name, but you didn't bother to update
the text on the page.

------
wtracy
I forget where I originally read this, but I heard a suggestion that if you're
going to go with a creative misspelling for a company name, only make one
spelling change, not two.

So, either double the a (Taazer) or drop the e (Tazr) but don't do both.
(Think Digg or Flickr.)

------
losvedir
Taazr looks Arabic to me (تازر). According to Google Translate, it actually is
a word: "Synergy." Was that the origin of the name?

